# Suds and Smoke Herf Pics



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Today was the Suds and Smoke Herf. Great time was had by all. Sampled some great beers, watched some football, and even had a celebrity guest stop by. (Thanks for the smokes Kenny you are a great retailer and will continue to get props and business from me). I really appreciate the guys stopping by and the love that was spread around (especially Lok and Joey). Can't wait to see everyone again. Lok17 and Joeybear really helped some Noobs have a great day, you guys are true BOTL's.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes... i am jealous. Looks like a great time!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

dammm those brews look great!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like a great time was had.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pics, looks like a great time.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a good time


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great lookin herf... glad you guys had a great time.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

No Bud Light for this crowd!:lol:
Looks like a great time - thanx for the pics!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like a great time. It doesnt get much better than beer and cigars.
That St Bernardus Abt 12 is awsome. One of my top 10 favorite beers of all time!


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like you all had a great time


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Wish I could have made it! Looks like a great time was had.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

If only I was legal....


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a fun time. The beer looks delicious!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

good drink, good smokes,good times looks like great time...so jealous


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great looking pics!! It is nice to share some good times with friends!!
That Duvel is my favorit beer, but never see it in liter bottels and digested in cork.You have to know that it practically brewed in my backyard!! :biggrin:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats what its all about!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man thats awesome!! wish i would of been in the chi-town area to partake in this event !! very nice line up of brews going on there as well.
im telling yah man, when im in chicago in the spring we need to get a nother suds n smoke herf set in motion !!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Looks like a great time. It doesnt get much better than beer and cigars.
> That St Bernardus Abt 12 is awsome. One of my top 10 favorite beers of all time!


never had teh st bernardus...but if travis likes it..its gotta be good. im going to have to check that out !!!


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice lineup, looks like everyone had fun!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Man that was a great time yesterday!! Graham, your buddies are great and made the day a lot of fun. The beers were awesome and the smokes weren't too bad, either...except for that damned Man O War that pissed me off. Oh well, that's why I have other smokes  

Moose loves the new toys, too :biggrin:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

yea, those guys really know how to do it up. thanks for sharing


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great looking beer!!:dribble:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds and looks like a fun time was had by all!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry I missed it (dang business trips). It looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like ya'll had a great time! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I tried so hard to make it but as can be seen I didn't. and I am very sad....


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

fun times


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, Kenny the King made it! That's awesome.

Sorry, I ended up being dead tired and my wife was under the weather, so I was playing the part of a jungle gym for my two year old all day.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time, nice pics.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

What did Kenny bring?? I can't believe he showed up!!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

JoeyBear said:


> What did Kenny bring?? I can't believe he showed up!!


Rp Nording's. I put one away for you. Thanks again for the bomb cutter!!!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

LittleG said:


> Rp Nording's. I put one away for you. Thanks again for the bomb cutter!!!!!


Very cool!! I've only ever had one Nording and I brought it yesterday, but didn't smoke it :brick: Everyone needs a nice cutter and it was cheaper than sending it to you :biggrin:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

that looked like fun


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome beers!!!!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Raw wood, cigars, booze. Looks like my kind a Herf. Herf On gentlemen. Perfect.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a blast! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

It was a good time and that Konings Hoeven Duble is just about the best beer ever!!!!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like a good time had by all. I've had the Duvel before, very nice.


----------

